# Standard diesel rebuild



## kskov (Aug 26, 2011)

Had a fire and I'm rebuilding my TO-35. Could someone help me out with info on removing the diesel injectors? They are quite tight and I'm looking for tips on loosening them up with out boogering thing up. Thanks
Kyle Gribskov


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi there kskov
Using the correct tool they are fairly easy to remove get yourself a prybar like a wrecking bar but it has a hook if you look in the caterpillar parts list you will find one ,you can buy them in different sizes you would want one about 12/14 inches long.
first remove the fuel injector lines and block ,plug the pipes and the injectors to keep them clean, the least bit of dirt in there and you will have trouble ,remove the nuts holding the injector in 1/2 inch socket or a ring spanner.
there may be a rubber dust washer under the injectors if you try and fail to remove the injectors try filling the gap down the side of the injector between the head, full with penetrene or wd 40 and leave for a week they will fall out.dont forget to make sure all of the copper washers have been removed from the holes in the cylinder head .
Have A great day 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## kskov (Aug 26, 2011)

Got them, thanks. Stumbled around till I figured it out. Essentially as you described.


----------

